# Recurve Speed



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Not that fast for traditional recurve shoot like cap with that light of a arrow.


----------



## elkhunter505 (Feb 3, 2011)

Probably but what would it hit 200 maybe?


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

Depending on bow some in the 230 range most around 200


----------



## elkhunter505 (Feb 3, 2011)

Would there be a difference between a traditional wood or fiberglass recurve and a recurve with an aluminum riser and replaceable limbs such as the Dorado from hoyt?


----------



## gjarcher (Oct 26, 2006)

Recurves and Longbows don't work like a compound ... forget about IBO.

They are more like a HD Truck V-8, give it all the gas you want, but if the load isn't enough, the extra gas goes out the exhaust pipe. A Trad bow won't pick up much performance with a light arrow, and could damage it.

With a Recurve/Longbow, load'em up. I shoot a little more than 10 gr/lb, and when I drop to 8 gr/lb the old [email protected] Kodiak Special only picks up 10 fps, and loses a lot of Momentum.

180 - 200 fps is really good for a recurve/longbow.


----------



## elkhunter505 (Feb 3, 2011)

I know I just wanted to see what the equivalent would be. Do recurves loose speed like compounds about 10 fps per an inch of draw?


----------



## walkinghorse (Jul 29, 2006)

Some of the ILF stuff will push 200 plus. I can push 180 with a 50 @ 28 drawn to 28 and a 500 gn arrow and I don't shoot top of the line.
My hunting arrows are 650 gn footed carbons,never checked speed on those.


----------



## RayJ (Jul 27, 2006)

Drawlength does affect arrow speed in traditional bows.10fps for every inch of draw is about right.I have a 28" draw and usually shoot about 170-175 fps with an arrow in the 9gr per pound range with bows about 44-45 lbs.Most guys are getting about 170-180 fps out of their bows with arrows in the 8-10 gr per pound range.If a man has a longer draw length and uses fairly light arrrows then 190-200fps is very doable.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

My old 60 pound Palmer at almost 28" would send a 520 grain Beman classic at about 203, and a 430 grainer at a shade over 210.......they are not as efficient at picking up speed by dropping arrow weight......but add it , and they shine, their design just lends itself to shedding energy if it is absorbed by the bow.
The Dorado I shot with the same arrows at 50# was like 180 and just under 190 ......but I probably draw it further also............the Palmer is fast......and I would have loved a 50-53 pounder.....it always amazes me how you really do not gain a lot with poundage in trad bows.....even with the same arrows.


----------



## elkhunter505 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks guys I was asking because I have a short draw and was thinking about getting a recurve but I thought there might not be enough speed.


----------



## elkhunter505 (Feb 3, 2011)

Actually I don't mean speed I mean penetration potential.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

gjarcher said:


> Recurves and Longbows don't work like a compound ... forget about IBO.
> 
> They are more like a HD Truck V-8, give it all the gas you want, but if the load isn't enough, the extra gas goes out the exhaust pipe. A Trad bow won't pick up much performance with a light arrow, and could damage it.
> 
> ...


x2!!! Very good analogy and solid information. Most trad shooters with 8-10gr/lb of arrow mass are shooting 170-185fps. 200fps with hunting weight arrows is the hold grail of stickbow performance. Target setup can get over 200, but do so by shooting light arrows.


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

i have a traditional shooter that finished 4th in the ibo world last year . he used to shoot a black widow . he changed bows this year and i think its a samick he shoots a 375 grain arrow both for competition and hunting and does real well . he gets 214fps out of it . hes big time into light arrow vs heavy arrow on many forums .has a couple arrow penetration videos on youtube did them at my shop .


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

There is no IBO in the stick bow world. It goes by the draw weight at a given draw length so if you drop down in length you lose weight so the arrow will be slower. There are recurve and R/D longbow Speed bows but even there you are looking at the 220s . I have gotten them up into the 250s but to do that takes a super light arrow and is hell on the bow. the thing with sticks is shoot a arrow of pretty good weight thus it has the penetration you need but also remember it doesn't take a lot to push a sharp BH through an animal. Kind of like drop a bowling ball and a penny off a building they both get there at the same time but that ball is going to hurt a lot more lol.

Most stick bow shooters are using arrows that are in the 500 to 600 grain weight or more, put that in your compound and you'll see that it isn't a whole lot faster than a stick bow. Randy


----------



## elkhunter505 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you for all the response. I was told by somebody that a recurve is a lot more efficient at arrow weight vs speed meaning you can up the weight and lose less speed than proportionally with a compound. Compound 3.3 grains = 1fps: Recurve ?grains = ?fps.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

elkhunter505 said:


> Thank you for all the response. I was told by somebody that a recurve is a lot more efficient at arrow weight vs speed meaning you can up the weight and lose less speed than proportionally with a compound. Compound 3.3 grains = 1fps: Recurve ?grains = ?fps.



Depends on the recurve some will lose more then others. Randy


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I owned a DAS Kinetics metal riser recurve that was right a 54# at 29" and I drew about 29.5". I got slightly over 225 fps out of a 350g arrow. I have owned a running ton of the high end recurves, but that one was probably the best I ever owned. The old shoulders just won't allow it now.

I killed this grey at 44 steps with it. Of course that was about my 10th try to kill one at that distance. ukey:


----------



## elkhunter505 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the response is there a company that makes a 75 pound recurve?


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

elkhunter505 said:


> Thanks for the response is there a company that makes a 75 pound recurve?


Yep........but you won't want to shoot it much.

Remember that guys like Paul Brunner have T Rex like draw lengths and kill elk with far less poundage.
And to get a bow that heavy will usually shorten your draw length a LOT........I am a 29" compound shooter....shoot 28 ish with a 50-60 pound recurve (I like 50#), and 26 with a 70 pound longbow......it is very difficult to understand for the Physics guys to understand sometimes.
Ask yourself.....would I stand at the opposite end of the bow ??????
A 50 pound recurve at 28" will kill any thin skinned game on the planet....including Grizzly bears.....theh broadhead does all the work.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

A former hunting buddy had a 26" draw with his 65# custom recurve, while I have a 29" draw. A typical stickbow gains about 3# per inch of draw, so I was drawing close to 75# for about 5-6 shots when shooting his bow. It was quick, but a real bear to draw and I would not own a bow of that weight if you gave it to me. Keep in mind that a 70# compound only pulls that weight for a fraction of the draw cycle while a stickbow gains weight steadily and holds that at full draw.


----------



## elkhunter505 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you for the input.


----------



## Lamplighter (Mar 28, 2011)

*Just For The Record*

I did some Chrono tests today. 

My bow is a Timberhawk Talon Premier, 60 inch, #49 @ 27" bamboo limb cores

Arrow weight is 407g

I was drawing 27 1/2"

Speeds were 175.0, 176.8, 177.5, 

then with 430g arrow ( changed to 150g point ) 

Speeds were 176.9, 175.6

------------------------------------------

2nd bow- also a Timberhawk Strike 60", built #51 @ 28 but I draw 27 1/2"

same arrows

speeds were 174.1, 175.9, 175.5----- with the 407g arrow

173.4, 171.2, 171.1----- with the 430g arrow


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Alaska at heart said:


> Most trad shooters with 8-10gr/lb of arrow mass are shooting 170-185fps.


Yep.

Don't expect 200 fps +.



Lamplighter said:


> I did some Chrono tests today.
> 
> My bow is a Timberhawk Talon Premier, 60 inch, #49 @ 27" bamboo limb cores
> 
> ...


More realistic. :thumbs_up


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

I hit the chrono today as well.

Bow: Hoyt Buffalo, 50#, 29" draw (I suspect I'm a tad higher than 50# at that draw length, but I digress) 

Arrows: Carbon Express trad (9.3 gpi) and Easton Trad (8.9 gpi). 

Shot 10 arrows (5 of each with really very little variation between them) and my low speed was 183, high was 192 for an average of 185(ish).

So, I'm right in there with the expected arrow speed of 180-190. We get too worked up over arrow speed and that matters with our compounds, but it's an entirely different animal with a stick and string. Penetration isn't just a function of arrow speed and you shoot the lightest arrow you can make fit the bow. 185fps will kill all manner of critters if it's packing enough arrow weight with razor blades on the delivery end.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Back fifty years ago you would see guys shooting 50# recurves with an overdraw shelf, 1613 aluminums at 24" to 25" length on targets but no one would think about hunting with that kind of setup. Lots of early compound shooters played with the overdraw/short light shaft stuff too.


----------



## normanrd (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a 50# hoyt buffalo that draws 48# at my draw length which is about 26 1/2" actual. I shoot a 500 grain arrow at 188 fps on average.

Norm


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Check out border archery's super recurves (hex series and covert hunter). You can shoot less holding weight for the same speed. The covert hunter should reach 200fps with 10 gpp, which is impressive. I broke 220 fps with 7.42 gpp 45# at 29" draw shooting fingers with hex 6.5. They now have 7.5 limbs


----------



## beekeeper2 (Aug 19, 2016)

Update to Post 23 
4 years has passed. That same bow, i now draw 28", Fury string, 430g arrows, are clocking 185-188
regulary. 
I even got a new name. Changed internet service and couldn't figure it out.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Now even recurve shooter's are starting to chase speed too............??????


----------



## beekeeper2 (Aug 19, 2016)

Modern ones are. Not the older folks with the flannel shirts.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

deadquiet said:


> Now even recurve shooter's are starting to chase speed too............??????





beekeeper2 said:


> Modern ones are. Not the older folks with the flannel shirts.


Always have this is nothing new , Heck I use to own a Brown Recluse which was made to get as much out of it as one could, 5 inch brace height, Hybrid limb design built to take shooting really light arrows .Still have one of my speed sticks around here lol but you are never going to get speeds like you do with modern compounds, not even close . 
Gee I've played with sticks since the 70s, what most want is something that just shoots well if it's fast that is a plus


----------

